# UAE Postal Service



## dipsomatic (May 18, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'm moving to Sharjah in a couple of months... I've heard that the postal service in Dubai and Sharjah is not 100% reliable. Can anyone elaborate on this for me?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The postal system isnt the greatest, but overall, we haven't had too many problems ( we are also based in Sharjah)

Mail is delivered to PO boxes, not private houses ( unless it is delivered by a courier), so you will organise to get a PO box at the local PO.

This is link to the PO's in the area

:: Emirates Post :: The Official Postal Service of UAE


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

no problems with mail really. just VERY slow sometimes (specially international packages not shipped via courier)


----------



## Westtoeast (May 28, 2009)

*Post from Ajman to UK*

Hi

Can anyone please tell me roughly how long it would take to get mail from Ajman to UK??? Talking probably about letter or small packet post...

Many thanks!

Westie


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

2-3 days by fedex
and a month by empost

Or at least that's from UK to here


----------

